# Baby crystal shrimps



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I wish I have a camera like ranmasatome.
Anyway, just founds 1 baby crystal shrimps. That's 1 out of 60+ that didn't seem to make it.. 
Oh and that's a cherry shrimp beside it. They are probably both laid at the same time, but the crystal shrimps seems to take much much longer to hatch.


































*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy small!!! But they look wonderful Zebra :3


----------



## Rodeo (May 5, 2006)

Ciddian, what do u feed your shrmps with. There are not many people keeping shrimps here.

Thanks


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Me? I feed my amano shrimp a 1/4 algae disk every other day or so.. Otherwise they dont mind getting the extra fish foods i feed my bettas.

I dunno what zebra feeds them.. What do you usually offer Zebra?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Me? I feed my amano shrimp a 1/4 algae disk every other day or so.. Otherwise they dont mind getting the extra fish foods i feed my bettas.
> 
> I dunno what zebra feeds them.. What do you usually offer Zebra?


Well, for Amano shrimp, I think most fish food are fine.
But for the dwarf shrimps, like Bubble bee, tiger, cherry, crystal, bee shrimps etc. Look at the food lable and look for copper Sulphate, don't feed food with this in it. You'll slowly poison your shrimps and you will half their life expectancy if not more. If you get any baby shrimps, look at a very low survival rate.
I don't have solid evidence on this, so it's debatable, but it's just my observation and my success have been pretty good when I avoid food with copper in it.
I notice that the older shrimps can take food with copper sulphate with no problem, but the young shrimps don't fair that well.
Most shrimps like algae wafer (minus the copper) I think HBH's algae wafer is what I feed mine. As for the cyrstal shrimp, they like more meat over vegie. So I drop in Hikari crab cuisine (from the crab food section).
I also recently found out that Omega One - super colour flakes that doesn't say it has copper sulphate in it.
Once in a while, I crush some egg shells and drop them in.
Also, try not to dose fert. There's copper in there too.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Very nice, now lets see a full tank shot


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

> Also, try not to dose fert. There's copper in there too.


When you say that are you refering to trace mix? I dry dose seperately KH2PO4, K2SO4, KNO3, TRACE and Flourish iron. Will these present a problem or is it just the trace that will.

Also are you using sponges over the intakes because WOW are they ever small. That is so cool


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

jrs said:


> When you say that are you refering to trace mix? I dry dose seperately KH2PO4, K2SO4, KNO3, TRACE and Flourish iron. Will these present a problem or is it just the trace that will.
> 
> Also are you using sponges over the intakes because WOW are they ever small. That is so cool


Remind me to give you my flourish if we ever trade...I've got more then a half a bottle sitting around, the only planted tank I have has shrimp it in that can't seem to tolerate it well.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

There are some ferts out there that have more copper than others. Seachem's Flourish has 0.0001% Soluble Copper. I use it on my tanks and so far there is no noticable effect on my RCS. Furthermore most aquarists on the planted tanks forums say that the use of such low quantity of copper is safe for use in aquaria with plants and shrimp. Going above that into the 0.001% range and higher is more cause for worry though as they may be adverse effects at that concentration.

This is a long ongoing debate and in actuality there is no definative scientific proof for either side of the argument.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> There are some ferts out there that have more copper than others. Seachem's Flourish has 0.0001% Soluble Copper. I use it on my tanks and so far there is no noticable effect on my RCS. Furthermore most aquarists on the planted tanks forums say that the use of such low quantity of copper is safe for use in aquaria with plants and shrimp. Going above that into the 0.001% range and higher is more cause for worry though as they may be adverse effects at that concentration.
> 
> This is a long ongoing debate and in actuality there is no definative scientific proof for either side of the argument.


Yep I've read about before but so far days after adding it my cherries died off. My amano's are fine and now that I have bee's they seem extremely sensitive. The tank gets full sun all day and if I let it turns into a greenwater tank easily so I'm thinking I'm okay to forgo it just in case. I plan on doing a little experiment in the future with shrimp in two different tanks using flourish, but at the moment I'm working on my snail shell experiment.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

The pictures posted above were the F1 I think.
Here is a more recent video I shot today. They are Fsomething, I lost track but had an explosion of baby CRS. The video quality blows though. But save for the obvious slow moving snail, anything else that moves in the video is a CRS.

See:




 | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free![/b][/size]


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Got enough CRS to sell to a good moderator?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Awesome! I had to watch it twice as I had to check out the snail as well.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Looks nice! You could almost go into business selling them 

I have see grading done for CRS. Does anyone know what all that means?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I asked the same question on a different forum and this was the answer I was given. Well a link anyways...

http://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=crsgradesxu0.gif


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol, thanks for the comments everyone.

Yes, I have lots for sale. So send me a PM.

The quality is B and C grade.
I originally have A grade, but weren't picky about their grade as I was trying to get them to breed. But now that I have finally gotten the hang of it. I think it's time I work on getting better grades.

The link posted by Kat is the first generation grading system for CRS. High grade CRS have moved past that system now. There are some pure white CRS out there now. Some are pure goldend white. Some have only the red band on the head while the entire body is white. And people run out of names to call them. It was SSS, then super SSS ... then I don't even know what they call those pure white anymore.

Getting back on topic. I strongly recommend working with the low grade CRS first. The problem is that you have to get the water paramter right. Otherwise, your CRS will quickly loose it's white and the next generation will do so too. So with every generation afterward, you'll be fighting not to downgrade rather than trying to upgrade the grading. So work with the lower grade first. Once you got the hang of it. You can either try to up the grade. But honest to god, if you start with grade C, don't expect to hit S grade. It's like trying to win the lottery. So it might be a wise investment to buy a new generation of S or SS grade and start from there.

Oh and lastly, grade determines the price. A SS grade CRS can easily go for $50 - $100 each. But just keep in mind that there has to be a demand for the high grade CRS first.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## kwonger81 (Mar 29, 2006)

Congrats, Peter, that is awesome!

I picked up some CRS a few weeks ago myself, and am waiting for them to breed. If I need more, I know where to go now!!

Jeff.


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

nice CRS you got there. I am a bit interested in buying some for the new tank im going to st up soon. I just came back from HK with two bags of Aquasoil  .


----------



## gblackma (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow, thats a lot of them. Looks like at least 60 in the video. 
Thanks for the info.



KnaveTO said:


> There are some ferts out there that have more copper than others. Seachem's Flourish has 0.0001% Soluble Copper. I use it on my tanks and so far there is no noticable effect on my RCS. Furthermore most aquarists on the planted tanks forums say that the use of such low quantity of copper is safe for use in aquaria with plants and shrimp. Going above that into the 0.001% range and higher is more cause for worry though as they may be adverse effects at that concentration.
> 
> This is a long ongoing debate and in actuality there is no definative scientific proof for either side of the argument.


----------

